# [SOLVED] Failed to find suitable display device



## Dragonsiege (Mar 7, 2010)

My graphics card and sound card died. I bought a new graphics card ( manufacturer: visiontech , Radeon HD 3650) this paycheck installed and downloaded the driver for it. But now World of Warcraft gives me the error message: Failed to find suitable display device exiting program. I have read other forums on this they suggest updating drivers and doing a windows update. Well I did the dxdiag and I see my computer doesn't even detect the graphics card and when I did the windows update it gets error code 80072F8F. I have Windows Vista 64 bit installed. Soo I'm at at loss help this noob pretty please. Please use simple terms thanks a bunch.ray:


------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/7/2004, 00:04:24
Machine name: DPWNB0X
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Business (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: VIAK8T
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+, ~2.5GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 914MB used, 3421MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Dedicated Memory: n/a
Shared Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: ()
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-E025-7137AFC2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Failed to find suitable display device*

HI,
Did you install catalyst 10.2 or just the display driver?
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista64/common-vista64


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Failed to find suitable display device*

PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## Dragonsiege (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Failed to find suitable display device*



BCCOMP said:


> HI,
> Did you install catalyst 10.2 or just the display driver?
> http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista64/common-vista64


 I did install the driver after using the disc . I thought perhaps it was the wrong one so I uninstalled the first one then installed the driver you selected still no go. The computer is custom built PC not by myself but by my boyfriend's brother who now does not have the "time" to look at it. 


PC Specs?
The motherboard is an Abit AGP kind, the processor is AMD Athlon not sure about the rest.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Failed to find suitable display device*

Hi,
Can you run Everest and attach the report to the thread?
A link to Everest is under my signature (Select the Free Edition)

Copy and Paste the Full Report (All Pages) to notepad.
Save the report
Use the Go Advanced option to attach the report to your next post.

This report will help me "see" what hardware you have.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Dragonsiege (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Failed to find suitable display device*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Can you run Everest and attach the report to the thread?
> A link to Everest is under my signature (Select the Free Edition)
> 
> ...


Ok I have attached the report. Thanks for your help


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Failed to find suitable display device*

See if this one will install:
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/CatalystAGPHotfix.aspx
Select your OS


----------



## Dragonsiege (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Failed to find suitable display device*

YAY! HOORAY! That worked BCCOMP. You are amazing now I can get rid of this WOW itch.:heartlove
Thank you so much. May your kindness bring you a good life.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Failed to find suitable display device*

Hi:wave:,
Glad to hear it worked for youray:.

Good Luck with the WOW itch.

Bill:grin:


----------

